# Seerosenblüte 2015



## mani2 (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Weiß nicht wie weit eure Schätzchen sind,meine __ Gonnere ist aber bald soweit  
Sie ist eine von 11 im Teich und den anderen deutlich voraus.

Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## Sunshine1 (23. Apr. 2015)

Boahhh... Was habt ihr denn für Wetter. Bei mir ist noch nix zu sehen, nicht mal Blätter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi Manfred,

bei mir haben gerade erst "__ Marliacea Chromatella", "__ Charlene Strawn", "Charles de Meurville (gekauft als "__ Attraction"), ne unbekannte rote (als "__ Marliacea Carnea" gekauft), "__ Rosennymphe", "Marliacea Albida" und "Marliacea Carnea" 2-3 Blättchen oben.

"__ James Brydon", "__ Joey Tomocik", "__ Laydekeri lilacea", "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" und ne unbekannte große weiße - vermutlich "__ Albatros" (als "Pygmea Rubra" erworben)
sind gerade erst mit ersten Laub im Austrieb unter Wasser erkennbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (23. Apr. 2015)

Bei meiner __ James Brydon, kommt gerade das ERSTE Schwimmblatt............
 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2015)

Sunshine1 schrieb:


> Boahhh... Was habt ihr denn für Wetter. Bei mir ist noch nix zu sehen, nicht mal Blätter


Bei mir sind jetzt von 5 Seerosen insgesamt 3 Blätter oben. Eine hat zwei und eine andere hat 1. die dritte schafft es vielleicht morgen ein an die Oberfläche zu bekommen.


----------



## mani2 (23. Apr. 2015)

Wohne hier in Bayern ganz oben und normal ist hier eher kühler,aber man kann ja nachhelfen.
Zum einen ist das Becken isoliert und im Frühjahr mit Stegplatten abgedeckt,dazu noch 24 qm Pollheizung.
Heute obwohl eher kühler hab ich bei 26° die Pumpe abgestellt 
Will mich dieses Jahr auch an die Australischen wagen,kommen erst mal ins Gewächshaus und später dann auch raus.
Hoffe das geht gut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi Manfred,

das erkärt auch so einiges warum die Seerosen bei dir im Teich schon so weit sind

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (23. Apr. 2015)

Tja ohne nachzuhelfen würde es hier noch ganz schön dauern,die Woche an 2 Tagen Bodenfrost


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2015)

naja,

dafür habe ich schon 2 seit Ende Februar in vollem Laub stehende und >1m gewachsene  Blauglockenbäume


----------



## Flusi (23. Apr. 2015)

hi Frank, was sind denn Blauglockenbäume?
Das Blattwerk finde ich ganz toll; erinnert mich an die Zimmerlinde - wollte sie immer haben und immer totgepflegt
...und bevor ich lange gooooogle...
Gruß Flusi


----------



## mani2 (23. Apr. 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder im Netz so anschaue ein recht interessantes Pflänzchen


----------



## mickeymuc (24. Apr. 2015)

Ja Wahnsinn, was für ein Aufwand - aber es lohnt sich bestimmt, wenn man die Saison so um 2 Monate verlängern kann!
Hier hat Karin von Wehrberg scho ein  paar Blättchen oben, aber ich glaube Blüten dauern noch ein bisschen.....


----------



## mickeymuc (24. Apr. 2015)

Oh, was die Blauglockenbäume angeht: sie sind wo sie gepflanzt sind fast schon ein Unkraut, wachsen in den kleinsten Ritzen und werden so schnell groß dass sie ordentlich Schaden anrichten. 
Toll sind sie aber schon!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> hi Frank, was sind denn Blauglockenbäume?
> erinnert mich an die Zimmerlinde - wollte sie immer haben und immer totgepflegt
> ...und bevor ich lange gooooogle...
> Gruß Flusi



Hi Flusi,

die mögen wie auch Zimmertannen im Winter keine warmen, lufttrockene Zimmer eventuell lags daran


----------



## DanielKl (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe bereits vor über einem Monat eine erste Knospe der Wasseroberfläche entgegen wachsen sehen als die Temperaturen für einige tage mal etwas wärmer gewesen sind. Auch einige Blätter waren schon unterwegs. Als es dann wieder kälter wurde hat sich die knospe und einige der Blätter verabschiedet. Schade - ein bisschen mehr Klimawandel und Anfang März blühen die Seerosen schon 
Inzwischen kommen aber nach und nach immer mehr Blätter an die Oberfläche so das auch in diesem Jahr wieder schöne Seerosen zu erwarten sind 
Zumal es jetzt ja auch Dünger gibt und ich hoffe dass sich durch die Wasserbewegung die schlammflocken etwas zersetzen und auch Nährstoffe frei geben

Grüße!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2015)

Hi Daniel,

erstmal willkommen hier im Forum

die submerse Blütenknospe und nach oben strebenden Blätter im März waren sicherlich noch von letzten Jahr.  So was passiert recht oft da Seerosen im Teich mit sinkenden Wassertemperaturen irgendwann das Wachstum einstellen. Die stabilen Blätter/Knospen die dann irgendwo auf halber Strecken hängen bleiben werden im kalten Wasser ja weder von Eisgang abgerissen/zerdrückt, noch großartig von der auch in Winterruhe gehenden "Entsorgungsgesellschaft" zerstört, das machen Baktreien, Pilze, __ Schnecken, __ Egel, Insektenlarven ect. dann erst im Frühjahr wenn auch sie wieder wegen des sich langsam erwärmenden Wasser wieder richtig in die Pötte kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (27. Apr. 2015)

Meine "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" hat schon über 15 Blätter und die nächsten wollen nach oben.
Der Teich war nie abgedeckt und die aktuelle Wassertemperatur beträgt 13,7 Grad Celsius.

Grüße
Bernd

PS: Ich wollte gerne ein Foto hinzufügen,leider erhalte ich aber immer eine nicht hilfreiche Fehlermeldung und das,obwohl ich die Dateigröße inzwischen auf unter 100 kB runtergebracht habe.Wer kann mir da bitte den guten Tipp geben?
PS2: Dann mache ich es mal so,aber direkteinstellen wäre mir natürlich lieber:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img04626yzi23f1rs.jpg


----------



## DanielKl (27. Apr. 2015)

Ich kann es leider nicht mehr genau sagen, meine aber mich erinnern zu können dass Blätter und Knospen nicht von letzten Jahr gewesen sind. Aber der "Winter" war eh komisch. Bis nach Weihnachten hat hier die Kapuzienerkresse geblüht und auch einige Rosen gingen hier (im Weserbergland) mitten im Dezember auf. Da können pflanzen auch schonmal etwas durcheinander kommen^^

Grüße


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

bei mir öffnet sich heute die erste Blüte der Weißen Seerose (artreine Naturform, DNA getestet). Auf dem ersten Bild sind zwei weitere Knospen sichtbar, aber sie hat sogar noch mehr.

    

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## mani2 (29. Apr. 2015)

Aktuell von heute,die __ Gonnere zeigt ihre erste Blüte 
Bei der Texas Dawn ist eine oben und noch 2 unterwegs,ansonsten alles munter am wachsen.

 


 

Sonnige Grüße

Manfred


----------



## misudapi (29. Apr. 2015)

Ach namu......


bei mir ist gerade mal das zweite Blatt bei der Clyde Ikins dabei nach oben zu kommen.  Missbraucht wurde es auch noch.    


Die zweite Seerose Laydekeri Purpurata hat nur Unterwasser -Blätter  


Dauert wohl noch ein bißchen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## mani2 (30. Apr. 2015)

Noch haben wir April und da spielt das Wetter verrückt,ganz in der Nähe auf den Höhen des Frankenwaldes hat es heute geschneit 
Die letzten Zuckungen des Winters.


----------



## MarkusP (30. Apr. 2015)

Auch bei uns hier in Bayern bekommen die Seerosen erste Schwimmblätter, das ist für die Jahreszeit aber normal. Die frisch gepflanzten Lotosblumen im unbeheizten Folientunnel haben jedoch schon Schwimmblätter und wachsen sehr schnell.
Im Freiland ist's alles noch etwas zurück im Wachstum.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

bei mir haben nun bis auf die "__ James Brydon" und "__ Joey Tomocik" nun alle Seerosen min. 1 Blatt oben. Von den beiden ist überhaupt noch nichts zu sehen da die Koi das Wasser durchs gründeln nach dem abgelegten Goldfischlaich mal wieder ziemlich eintrübt haben und die Sichttiefe kaum 30cm hat

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Wie ich euch beneide,
bei mir Blüht seit gestern meine Teichrose,
die Dickste Seerosenknospe die ich bisher gesehen habe ist ca. 5 mm Dick.
Bei uns ist einfach alles etwas Später dran.
Ein Freund von mit Wohnt ca. 30 Km weg von mir,
bei dem hat vor knapp 4 Wochen die Mangala Ubol geblüht.
...... und ich Freue mich wie ein Kleinkind über meine Teichrosenblüte.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Mai 2015)

Ups, da habe ich verpasst meine Erste zu melden....ist jetzt schon fast verblüht. Mal schauen ob ich morgen in einer Regenpause noch ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## mani2 (19. Mai 2015)

Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle aber einige haben doch schon geblüht 
Die Abdeckung aus Stegplatten die ich im Frühjahr drauf lasse damits schneller geht ist runter,und prompt am gleichen Abend hats gehagelt 
Na ja,muß bei der Besatzdichte eh viel aus lichten so das in ein paar Wochen die zerschossen Blätter weg sind.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Mai 2015)

Nymphaea Gloriosa


----------



## sahnepraline (19. Mai 2015)

An meinen Seerosen habe ich heute knapp 10 dicke Knospen entdeckt. Ich hatte die Seerosen über ebay-Kleinanzeigen geschenkt bekommen. Wahnsinn! Innerhalb von gut 2 Wochen sind sie gewachsen wie verrückt. Farbe, noch unbekannt.


----------



## mani2 (19. Mai 2015)

Toll bei dir wächst es auch schon munter 
Beim letzten Bild/mitte sitzt ein Frosch


----------



## Mio (20. Mai 2015)

Ich bewundere eure schönen Seerosenbilder schon seit Jahren. Meine Minis wollen irgendwie nicht wirklich blühen. Obwohl sie in der richten Tiefe stehen und ich sie auch dünge. 
Daher freu ich mich schon auf eure Bilder

Gruß Marion


----------



## Albert S (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Meine erste Blüte ist da,
aber im Eimer nicht im Teich,
eine Tetragona
und ich hatte mal wieder kein Fotoaparat dabei.


----------



## krallowa (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

meine ersten Blüten kommen jetzt auch langsam.
Dafür das ich erst letztes Jahr den Teich angelegt habe und die Wurzel in knapp 80cm Tiefe liegt, bin ich sehr zufrieden.
 

Edit:
Kein Dünger, keine Erde nur zwischen Steine gesetzt.


----------



## Deuned (1. Juni 2015)

Meine [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/tags/madame+wilfron+__ gonnere/"] [/DLMURL]* Madame Wilfron Gonnere*  hat inzwischen über 30 Blätter(die ersten sterben schon ab)aber gerade mal eine Knospe zeigt sich.
Ich meine mich zu erinnern,dass es eine Faustregel gibt: Pro 10 Blätter eine Blüte
Stimmt die und was könnte der Grund für die minimale Knospenzahl bei meiner Seerose sein sein?

Bernd


----------



## bekamax (1. Juni 2015)

Düngermangel? Den Dünger nicht richtig zur "Wurzel gebracht?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2015)

Hi Bernd,

da gibt's neben Düngermangel - brauchen ja nur ein paar Spurenelemente nicht in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden sein

zu tief/flach gesetzt,
falsches Substrat
kühler/sonnenarmer Standort
Schädlinge die an die weichen zarten Blütenknospen gehen wenn die aus dem Rhizom steigen
ne ganz andere (eventuell blühfaule) Sorte als die gekaufte

u.u.u.

das mit dem Laub - ca. so und so viele Blätter pro Blüte - ist schon richtig, aber das gilt erst ab dann wenn die Pflanzen ihren, je nach Art/Sorte ganz unterschiedlich nötigen Grundbestand an Schwimmlaub erreicht haben.

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (1. Juni 2015)

Da das Rhizom am Teichboden liegt,habe ich keine Möglichkeit der zusätzlichen Düngung.
Ich denke ja auch,wenn es am Düngermangel läge würden die Blätter nicht so toll treiben und das außerdem vorhandene glänzende Leichkraut nicht so gut wachsen......
Da ja leider der Sommer z.Zt. zumindest noch nicht da ist,habe ich bei ca. 60 cm Wassertife nur eine Temperatur von 14,5 Grad.Vielleicht ist es einfach noch zu kalt(auch das __ Hornkraut hält sich noch sehr  zurück mit dem Wachsen).
Ich werde mal etwas Geduld für mich besorgen und schauen,wie sich alles weiter entwickelt...

Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2015)

Deuned schrieb:


> Da das Rhizom am Teichboden liegt,habe ich keine Möglichkeit der zusätzlichen Düngung.
> 
> Bernd



Hi Bernd,

das ginge bei deiner Teichgröße jedenfalls doch recht problemlos.

Ein Rohr, im Duchmesser etwas größer als z.B. ein Osmocotekegel/-kugel, ein passender Stab, und ruckzuck steckt wenn es sein muß so ein Düngerpfropf bei den Seerosenwurzeln ohne das Mann ins Wasser muß.
Am WE werde ich die Freibadesaison in meinem Teich eröffnen, zum Glück sitzen die zu düngenden Seerosen alle in einer Tiefe wo einem das Wasser net bis an die ..... reicht (zwischen -20 und -70cm)

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (1. Juni 2015)

Ja Frank,da hast du eigentlich recht.Eigentlich weil ja ein gebranntes Kind das Feuer scheut!
Genauso wollte ich im letzten Jahr den Korb düngen,er stand erhöht auf dicken Pflastersteinen,um die Seerose nicht zu tief zu setzen.Während meiner "Blasrohrorgie" schaffte ich es leider,den Korb  vom Sockel zu stoßen und nun suchen sich wohl die Wurzeln einen eigenen Weg und ich möchte ja nicht das Wasser düngen......

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2015)

Nymphaea Gloriosa


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2015)

Servus Totto

Schön wie es bei Dir sprießt 

Hätte jetzt aber die Blütenfarbe ohne Google nicht erkannt.
[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/47/nymphaea-gloriosa-winterharte-seerose"]Ist ja ein dunkles Rosa/Pink ...[/DLMURL]

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Schön wie es bei Dir sprießt
> 
> Hätte jetzt aber die Blütenfarbe ohne Google nicht erkannt.
> [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/47/nymphaea-gloriosa-winterharte-seerose"]Ist ja ein dunkles Rosa/Pink ...[/DLMURL]


Inzwischen sind da so 7 Blüten. Die stammen von www.nymphaion.de .Mein Teich ist durch die Tiefe ziemlich kühl. Farbe ist immer mehr weiß/rosa. Bisschen dunkler sind sie jetzt schon. Irgendwo habe ich im letzten Jahr hier nachgefragt wie das kommt, daß die heller sind als ich dachte. Da wurde mir nachfolgender Seite verlinkt. 
http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/Gloriosa/Gloriosa.aspx
Auf dem dritten und vierten Bild sitzen die Seerosen auch tiefer und die Blüten entsprechen genau meinen.
Ich besorge noch mal ein Bild von einer Blüte.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt aber die Blütenfarbe ohne Google nicht erkannt.


Extra für dich 

Nymphaea Gloriosa


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2015)

Danke Totto 

Jetzt kann man die Farbe sehr schön erkennen 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
seit drei Tagen ,dümpelt eine Knospe in Mini und wird immer dicker , dauert wohl noch ein paar Tage.....
  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2015)

bei mir blühen z.Z

unbekannte weiße (von nem Kumpel aus ner Teichauflösung bekommen - mit der hatte ich die ehemalige Stichlingsinvasion eingeschleppt)

unbekannte rote (mal als "Marliaceae Carnea" gekauft)

unbekannte (meißt) rot-weiße (als "Attraktion" bekommen - letztes Jahr sah sie nach ner "Charles de Meurville", dieses Jahr eher wie Torstens "Gloriosa" aus, die wechselt je nach Temperatur die Blütenfarben wie andere die Unterwäsche

"__ Rosennymphe"

"__ Marliacea Chromatella"

"__ Charlene Strawn", "__ James Brydon", die andere unbekannte (als "__ Pygmaea Rubra" gekaufte) weiße, "__ Joey Tomocik" und "Ladekery violaceae" haben noch geschlossene Blütenknopsen oben

"__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" und die neue "Marliaceae Carnea" haben noch keine sichtbaren Blüternknospen

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (6. Juni 2015)

Die warmen Tage scheinen die Seerosen raus zu locken.
Heute die erste Blüte der __ Wanvisa,und gleich eine farblich geteilte


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2015)

bei mir sind inzwischen auch die ersten, tropischen Tinas aufgeblüht,  allerdings sind die Blüten noch ziemlich klein.

 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juni 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> unbekannte (meißt) rot-weiße (als "Attraktion" bekommen - letztes Jahr sah sie nach ner "Charles de Merville" aus, dieses Jahr eher wie Thorstens "Gloriosa" aus, aber die wechselt je nach Temperatur die Blütenfarben wie andere die Unterwäsche


Dann könnte es eine "Gloriosa" sein.....scheint bei Wärme dunkler zu werden. Schau dir mal die verlinkten Bilder in meinem Beitrag zur "Gloriosa" an. Ich habe auch erst gedacht ich hätte was falsches bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Torsten,

die Blüten werden allerdings mit 18-20cm im Hochsommer wesentlich größer als 10-12cm Durchmesser bei "Gloriosa"

muß die Tage mal die Verlinkung durchforsten um auch die anderen unbekannten zu bestimmen - da drüber hatte ich ja letztes Jahr die falsche "__ Aurora" als __ Charlene Strawn" identifizieren können

MfG Frank


----------



## Christopher (7. Juni 2015)

Bei mir kommen die Seerosen sehr langsam.


----------



## mani2 (7. Juni 2015)

Elfriede schrieb:


> bei mir sind inzwischen auch die ersten, tropischen Tinas aufgeblüht,  allerdings sind die Blüten noch ziemlich klein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 147084
> 
> ...



Bei meinen tropischen siehst noch mau aus,und ich warte auch noch auf eine Lieferung von Werner.
Frühjahr war bei ihn wohl zu kühl,aber ich hoffe nächste Woche klappts


----------



## Patrick K (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo
meine __ James Brydon ist fast genauso schnell / langsam wie im letzten Jahr , da blühte die erste auch in der ersten Juni Woche , naja sie zeigt schon mal etwas Farbe .....
  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2015)

Endlich!!! Die erste Blüte nach wochenlangem Besprechen der Knospen.  Glaube es ist eine __ Rosennymphe...
    
lg ina


----------



## Patrick K (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Nicht gerade das schönste Wetter hat sie sich rausgesucht , aber auch so ist sie die schönste am Platz...

  
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2015)

so,

"__ Laydekeri lilacea" und  "__ Charlene Strawn" sind auch auf, die "__ James Brydon" folgt morgen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2015)

Servus

Vorgestern hat unsere erste Seerose zu blühen begonnen ...
__ Attraction
     

Heute hat die zweite Seerose zu blühen begonnen
Sunny Pink
       

Die Attraction hat schon eine zweite Knospe oben.
Die Sunny Pink schiebt auch schon eine zweite Knospe nach oben.

Ich hoffe es geht mit dem strahlenden Sonnenschein und den Wassertemperaturen (27°C) so weiter.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (8. Juni 2015)

Meine __ Madame Wilfron Gonnere ist nun gestern auch endlich erblüht!


----------



## Rayeddie (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen
Gibt es denn eine tropische Seerose die ihre Farbe verändert?
Bei mir ist es jedenfalls passiert.
Hatte letztes Jahr eine blaue Seerose im Teich die auch den Winter gut überstanden hat und nun 
Die erste Blüte und die ist rosa???????
Habe dafür keine Erklärung oder weiß jemand von euch wieso.
Lg 
Rayeddie


----------



## Rayeddie (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## jule (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

auch bei uns blüht es...

  

Aber ich habe eine Frage. Gibt es Läuse die an Seerosen gehen? An einer der Blüten (auf diesem Bild, von jetzt gerade, ist sie schon geschlossen) sind seit 2-3 Tagen lauter schwarze Punkte. Leider komme ich nicht näher dran um diese genau zu bestimmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Endlich!!! Die erste Blüte nach wochenlangem Besprechen der Knospen.


Deshalb habe ich mir noch eine Clyde Ikins zugelegt. Ist aber noch klein. Glaube die blüht, wenn dieses Jahr dann erst im Herbst. Blühfarbe erst Gelb dann später Rosa. Erste Blüten sollen  ab Mai kommen, endet im Oktober, dann lange in den Nachmittagen offen. Früher komme ich selten zum Teich. Gelbe hatte ich auch noch keine.




jule schrieb:


> Gibt es Läuse die an Seerosen gehen? An einer der Blüten (auf diesem Bild, von jetzt gerade, ist sie schon geschlossen) sind seit 2-3 Tagen lauter schwarze Punkte. Leider komme ich nicht näher dran um diese genau zu bestimmen.


Schau mal auf mein Bild einige Beträge oben....vorne....könnes die kleinen __ Fliegen sein welche auf meiner Blüte sitzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2015)

jule schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch bei uns blüht es...
> 
> ...



Hi Jule,

ja, gibt es. Eine heißt sogar Seerosen-Blattlaus

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2015)

Rayeddie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 147240


Hi,

das ist ne winterharte, scheint nämlich ein Rhizom mit mehreren Triebköpfen zu haben wenn man den einzelnen Blattstielen in die Tiefe folgt. Die lange roten Blätter und kelchförmige rosa Blüte sprächen für "__ Rosennymphe" - siehe oben bei Ina

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich muss noch etliche Tage bis zur Blüte warten. Meine Madame de __ Gonnere hat immerhin drei dicke Knospen getrieben. Bei der zweiten Seerose, der Mangkala ubol, sieht's immer trüber aus. Die treibt nur noch an einem Rhizomende aus, und bildet nur spärlich Blätter (dafür ein recht starkes Rhizom, das auch ein beachtliches Längenwachstum entwickelt) .


----------



## Deuned (9. Juni 2015)

__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere:


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> dafür ein recht starkes Rhizom, das auch ein beachtliches Längenwachstum entwickelt)



Hallo Ralf 
vielleicht gefällt es ihr da wo sie steht nicht so besonderlich und sie sucht sich einen besseren Standort

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2015)

Hier aktuell ein paar  Bilder vom Teich
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
Du hast ja echt grüne Daumen (vermutlich mehr als zwei)! Endlich kommt meine erste Seerose zur Blüte. In den nächsten Tagen sind es ein paar mehr.


----------



## geoigl (17. Juni 2015)

Mein Seerosenteppich entwickelt sich auch prima!


----------



## Limnos (17. Juni 2015)

Das blüht bei mir z.Zt. Die Wildform Nymphaea candida, N. __ Marliacea Chromatella,  Nuphar lutea und eine unbekannte rosa Hybride


----------



## MarkusP (17. Juni 2015)

Bei uns blühn die tropischen Islamorada, Ultra Violet und Panama Pacific


----------



## mani2 (17. Juni 2015)

Schön auch ein paar tropische hier zu sehen 
Meine sind spät dran,dürfte noch 2-3 Wochen dauern.


----------



## MarkusP (17. Juni 2015)

Die anderen Sorten dauern dieses Jahr auch noch länger, da wirds wohl Ende Juli werden.


----------



## lotta (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ihr glücklichen "Seerosenblüteninhaber"

Entschuldigt bitte meine schlechten Handyfotos.
Aber ich freue mich so sehr, 
über meine erste eigene Seerosenblüte.

Darauf habe ich einige Jahre warten müssen 
und hätte sie gestern, weil absolut unerwartet, fast übersehen.
      

Ich hoffe auf weitere Blüten von den restlichen 5 Seerosen.
Grüße Bine


----------



## xXNer0Xx (20. Juni 2015)




----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
das aktuelle Wetter scheint also nicht nur bei mir die Blüte zu bremsen (andererseits auch wieder die Blütezeit der Einzelblüten zu verlängern ). Meine M. W. de __ Gonnere erfreut mich gerade mit zwei Blüten, wobei etliche Knospen schon aufgetaucht sind. In Richtung Mangkala Ubol ist leider "gähnende Leere". Der Haupttrieb des Rhizoms versucht gerade, die Pflanzkiste zu durchbrechen (und hat sie schon recht dolle verbogen), und mehr als einen dünnen Seitentrieb gibt es nicht. Die Seerosenblätter weiter rechts sind ein Ableger der Mangkala, die aus der Kiste herausgewachsen war.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
Neben den Rosennymphen blühen im Teich und ganz versteckt auch im Pflanzenfiltet noch diese fast weissen Seerosen, die sicher sehr verbreitet sind. Ich wüsste nur gern ihren Namen...
      
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2015)

war heute leider 2-3 Std. zu früh im Boga, sonst hätte man mal ein Foto von ner komplett geöffneten __ Victoria am 2. Abend bekommen

   

die Aliens sind übrigens auch wieder im Marburger Wasserpflanzenhaus, dieses Jahr gleich die ganze Familie


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (2. Juli 2015)

Bei all den schönen Bildern möchte ich auch mal meine Seerosen zeigen.

Bei meiner "Fritz Junge" kommt schon seit ein paar Wochen eine Blüte nach der anderen
  
 

Und die "Clyde Ikins" hat jetzt die erste schöne Blüte (die ersten 2 Blüten im Jahr sind immer etwas kraus)
 
 

Knut


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> "Clyde Ikins" hat jetzt die erste schöne Blüte


Auf die warte ich noch...... Pflanze ist aber noch jung. Vom Herbst im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2015)

Servus 

Hermine
 

[DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/104/nymphaea-sunny-pink-winterharte-seerose"]Sunny Pink[/DLMURL]
  

@ Knut: Schauen sich deine [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/1527/nymphaea-clyde-ikins-winterharte-seerose"]*Clyde Ikins*[/DLMURL] und meine [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/mittlere-sorten/104/nymphaea-sunny-pink-winterharte-seerose"]_*Sunny Pink*_[/DLMURL] nicht zum verwechseln ähnlich 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bekamax (3. Juli 2015)

Hi Helmut,

Die ersten, heurigen Blüten meiner Clyde Ikins sahen deiner Sunny Pink auch sehr ähnlich, mittlerweile hatte sie schon einige Blüten, und die werden den Fotos von Werner immer ähnlicher. Auch steht die Blüte mittlerweile sicher 15cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Allerdings schaut deine Sunny Pink aus wie meine Gregg´s Orange Beauty....

* defekter Link entfernt *

ist das komisch?????


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Helmut, 
Wunderschön, Deine Seerosen!

Von der Farbe sehen die sich wirklich ähnlich (wobei ich bei Farbe immer vorsichtig sein muss mit meiner typischen Männer-Farbsehschwäche)

Die Blütenblätter sind vielleicht bei Deiner Sunny Pink etwas schmaler und länglicher als bei der Clyde Ikins. 
Und die Blüten stehen auch bei mir - bei Karin - immer deutlich über der Wasserfläche. Scheint also typisch für die Clyde zu sein.

Dadurch ergeben sich aber schöne Spiegelungen im Wasser.
  
(Diesmal leider nur vom Handy)

Viele Grüße und ein sonniges Wochenende,

Knut


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2015)

Danke für deine/Eure Erklärung, Karin & Knut 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juli 2015)

moin zusammen,
hallo Helmut.... Deine 'Sunny Pink'... einfach klasse, die mag ich ja wohl leiden!
Aufgrund der überragenden Wärme, wir haben heute die 40°C geknackt,
ist bei uns die 'Texas Dawn' gleich mit 2 Blüten da


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo und sonnige Grüße an alle..
hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder, bei dem Wetter explodieren sie ja förmlich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Deuned (5. Juli 2015)

Walter Pagels in ganzer Schönheit......


----------



## mani2 (5. Juli 2015)

Toll wie es bei euch blüht,das Wetter ist schon ein Segen auch wenn wir ein bisserl schwitzen 


 




Texas Dawn

 



__ Wanvisa


 


Blushing Bride

 




Sonnige Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Juli 2015)

hallo Manfred,
beeindruckend..... bitte eine Frage:
'Texas Dawn' als Hochstieler???


----------



## mani2 (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Eva Maria

Wasser hat aktuelle um die 30°,vielleicht hat das auch Auswirkungen.
Stehen die "normal" nicht so übern Wasser ?
Gehe mal von aus das Werner mir die richtige Sorte geschickt hat.
Habe mir gerade mal Bilder vom letzten Jahr angesehen,da waren die genau so.
Ist vielleicht doch normal


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2015)

moin mani,
Deine im post 89 gezeigte Texas Dawn weicht doch erheblich von meiner gezeigten in post 86 ab,
meine liegt quasi auf dem Wasser auf,
ich habe meine Texas Dawn auch bei Werner gekauft..... würde mich jetzt ja wirklich über eine
Erklärung von IHM freuen.....


----------



## mani2 (8. Juli 2015)

Wenn du dir mal die Bilder in den 2 Links anschaust  so stehen die auch übern Wasser
https://bobzeller.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/img_1121_blog_texasdawn.jpg
http://turtleislandwaterlilies.com/products/all-pond-plants/pond-plants-all-water-lilies/page/4/


----------



## willi1954 (9. Juli 2015)

Moin
dieses Jahr ist bei uns im Teich alles 2..3 Wochen später. So auch die Seerosenblüte.
Stellvertretend hier eine kleine Auswahl:
 
P. Fire Opal
 
Florida Sunset
 
Georgia Peach
 
Mangala Ubol
 
__ Wanvisa

Allerdings die letzen doch recht kühlen Nächte haben keine neuen Blüten hervorgebracht.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2015)

moin Mani,
danke für die links,
jetzt bin ich natürlich nur umso neugieriger,
warum unsere dann auf dem Wasser aufliegt und nicht 'auf hohem Stengel' daherkommt.
Früher war der Herr wallner auch hier im Forum anzutreffen,
habe allerdings schon lange nix mehr von ihm gelesen...... wäre klasse, wenn er mich mal aufklären tät


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juli 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich natürlich nur umso neugieriger,
> warum unsere dann auf dem Wasser aufliegt und nicht 'auf hohem Stengel' daherkommt.


Soweit mir bekannt, ist das eine Frage der Wassertiefe. In flacherem Wasser kommt es zu den "hohen Stengeln"


----------



## mani2 (9. Juli 2015)

Könnte eine Antwort sein,mein Teich ist 1 m tief aber die Seerosen stehen etwas höher.
Schätze mal der Korb steht in 80 cm tiefe,die Höhe des Korbes abgezogen könnte bei 55 cm sein.
Muß ich morgen mal nachmessen


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 
Ganz hübsche Impression meiner beiden zur Zeit blühenden..so ähnlich wie beim letzen Mal, aber wie ich finde, schöner getroffen
  
 ich frag nochmal: kennt jemand den Namen der weissen Seerose? es stehen noch weitere in den Starlöchern, zb die __ almost black, die werde ich Euch dann auch nicht vorenthalten.
lg ina


----------



## geoigl (10. Juli 2015)

kenn zwar die Namen meine Seerosen nicht, sie machen mir heuer aber trotzdem große Freude, leider kann ich die Blüten nur zum WE genießen, wenn ich von der Arbeit kommen sind sie schon geschlossen...
Ca. 45 Blüten habe sich letztes WE gleichzeitig gezeigt...

lg


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo, Geoigl
Wunderschön! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juli 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist das eine Frage der Wassertiefe. In flacherem Wasser kommt es zu den "hohen Stengeln"


hallo Totto,
DAS könnte eine Erklärung sein,
unsere 'Texas Dawn' steht auf gut 1,40 m Tiefe,
danke für den Tipp.... versuch' das mal rauszukriegen!


----------



## mani2 (11. Juli 2015)

Hab mal nachgemessen,sind 55 cm ab Korboberkante.
Eines ist mir auch noch aufgefallen,meine  Blushing Bride steht auch übern Wasser wenn das Becken über Nacht abgedeckt ist..
 


Wenn das Becken offen ist nach ein paar Stunden senkt sich die Blüte wieder 

 


Nach und nach ziehen nun meine tropische aus den Gewächshaus ins Außenbecken,hat heuer lang genug gedauert 

Erste Blüten der GT Moore

 

Erste Blüte der Siam Pink

 


Von der Nymphaea gigantea  kann ich leider noch nix zeigen,die wächst noch


----------



## MarkusP (12. Juli 2015)

Auch hier blühn nun nach und nach mehr __ tropische Seerosen:
Tanzanite
Nymphaea caerulea
Nymphaea capensis var. zanzibariensis
Southern Charme
Afterglow


----------



## mani2 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Markus

Deine tropischen sind toll 
Sind die draußen oder Gewächshaus ?
Im Gewächshaus hab ich noch eine King of Siam am blühen,eine Blue Bop braucht noch 1-2 Wochen..
Und eine Gigantea Dark Blue und Albert de Lestang sind noch ziemlich klein,
Was mich heute am meisten gefreut hat das die Gigantea im Außenbecken die erste Knospe treibt


----------



## MarkusP (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

alle Tropischen sind in 2 großen Teichen in einem einfachen Folentunnel ohne Heizung, es sind ca. 30 Sorten und Euryale ferox. N. gigantea haben wir bis weilen keine, kommendes Jahr ist __ Victoria cruziana in Planung.


----------



## mani2 (12. Juli 2015)

So ein Folientunnel ist schon eine große Hilfe,mein Außenbecken kann ich auch abdecken und eine Poolheizung steht auch bereit wenn nötig.
Ein paar Tage nach der großen Hitze viel die Temperatur Nachts auf 6,4°,ohne Abdeckung und Heizung kann ich das hier im Norden Bayerns draußen vergessen.
Eine __ Victoria wäre auch noch so ein Traum von mir,da wäre mein Außenbecken dann aber besetzt 
Aber mal sehen ...


----------



## hansa (15. Juli 2015)

Hier ein paar aus dem Teich - zuerst N.'Perry's Fire Opal', N.'Hazorea Dagan White'  und ein paar dessen Etiketten im Schlamm stecken...


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins
   




geoigl schrieb:


> leider kann ich die Blüten nur zum WE genießen, wenn ich von der Arbeit kommen sind sie schon geschlossen...


dito


----------



## ina1912 (16. Juli 2015)

Heut ist die __ Almost Black endlich aufgeblüht:
  
lg ina


----------



## Schmiddi (18. Juli 2015)

Meine heute auch... 
Ist doch eine,oder??


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Heut ist die __ Almost Black endlich aufgeblüht:


Glaube so was benötige ich auch noch.


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
eine geschenkte Seerose, ein 280L Becken...und das kommt dann dabei raus.
Weiß jemand, welche Sorte das sein könnte? Sieht irgendwie immer anders aus - je nach Entwicklungsstand. Aber auf jeden Fall: ziemlich pink.

 

 

 

petra


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juli 2015)

Hi Totto!  Die __ almost black gabs mal bei den hornbächern...

Hi Petra, hast Du die von jemandem aus dem Teich oder aus einer Komplettpackung? Letzteres könnte dann eine __ attraction sein, die habe ich von meinem Sohn zum Muttertag bekommen. Sie blüht noch nicht, aber das Bild auf der Packung sieht Deiner sehr ähnlich..

hier gibts noch ein Zweierpack von heute:
    
lg ina


----------



## Flusi (18. Juli 2015)

hey Schmiddi, 


Schmiddi schrieb:


> Ist doch eine,oder??


...da geh ich bei dem schönen Anbilick doch stark von aus
LG, Flusi


----------



## Flusi (18. Juli 2015)

hallo, 
bei mir sieht bzw. sah die Seerosenabteilung vor ein paar Tagen so aus:
  
heute kam "Mayla":
    
LG Flusi


----------



## pema (19. Juli 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> könnte dann eine attraction sein


Die Seerose hat mein Freund als Monsterpflanze aus einem Teich geholt, wir haben nur ein kleines Stück eingepflanzt...aber da das Teil jetzt schon (nach zwei Monaten) das kleine Becken sprengt, könnte es sehr gut die __ attraction sein.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2015)

moin zusammen,
eure Seerosen schauen alle einfach phantastisch aus,
ich bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Servus

Heute sind zwei unbekannte Seerosen das erstemal aufgegangen ...

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Mal ein paar neue Bildchen
          
LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2015)

Hi Helmut,

die gelbe stammt vermutlich vom amerikanischen Züchter Strawn, der hat ja einige gelbe Sorten mit dieser auffälligen Blattform (mit Batman-Ohren am Einschnitt) auf den Markt gebracht. Wär die andere Blüte kugliger geformt hätt ich gesagt das ist ne "__ James Brydon"

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Dank Dir Frank

Werde ich mich mal auf die Gelben von Dr. Kirk Strawn stürzen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juli 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Letzteres könnte dann eine attraction sein,


Die untere ist von Aldi, meine das da auch __ Attraction dran stand. Schein ein allgemein gebräuchlicher Name für rot/weiße Pflanzen.
Mann müsste nur Wissen wo die in Massen gezogen werden. Die Blüte ist in Regelfall größer als die auf meinem Bild.


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juli 2015)

Ja,jawoll, yes!!!
Ich hab sie bekommen!!! Nur noch warten bis sie aus den USA hier ankommt!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2015)

Hi Schmiddi,

warten bis sie aus Amiland kommt? gabs hier keine "__ Wanvisa" zu kaufen

MfG Frank


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juli 2015)

Doch.. Nur 55€ wollte ich für ein Exemplar nicht ausgeben.. So hab ich für etwas weniger Geld gleich 2 Pflanzen bekommen..
Benötige aber nur eine... Wer Interesse an Nummer 2?

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## willi1954 (19. Juli 2015)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Ja,jawoll, yes!!!
> Ich hab sie bekommen!!! Nur noch warten bis sie aus den USA hier ankommt!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 150204


kein zoll und mwst ?


----------



## Schmiddi (19. Juli 2015)

Doch fast 18€ aber trotzdem noch billiger als hier für eine Planze


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2015)

Geiz ist Geil ... 

Duck und weg ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Reiner_ (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen an die hier versammelten Seerosen Experten,

Habt ihr schon mal erlebt, dass sich eine Blüte unter Wasser öffnet und auch übere mehrere Tage unter Wasser blüht ?


----------



## Alexandra S. (19. Juli 2015)

Meine __ Zwergseerose Blüht auch


----------



## mani2 (19. Juli 2015)

Reiner_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen an die hier versammelten Seerosen Experten,
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal erlebt, dass sich eine Blüte unter Wasser öffnet und auch übere mehrere Tage unter Wasser blüht ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 150255 Anhang anzeigen 150256



Hatte ich auch schon,war glaube ich bei der Texas Dawn.
War im Frühjahr bei den ersten Blüten,kommt aber selten vor.


----------



## Flusi (19. Juli 2015)

Reiner_ schrieb:


> schon mal erlebt, dass sich eine Blüte unter Wasser öffnet und auch übere mehrere Tage unter Wasser blüht ?


hallo Reiner,
bin vom Expertenstatus weit entfernt; habe aber einige Exemplare und sowas noch nie gesehen...
Und wie ging´s dann weiter? Ging sie dann einfach unter?
LG Flusi


----------



## Reiner_ (19. Juli 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo Reiner,
> bin vom Expertenstatus weit entfernt; habe aber einige Exemplare und sowas noch nie gesehen...
> Und wie ging´s dann weiter? Ging sie dann einfach unter?
> LG Flusi



Hallo Flusi,

Nee die Seerosen blüht unter Wasser und blüht. Jetzt in der Nacht ist die Knospe etwas geschlossen.
Die zweite Knospe über Wasser ist jetzt sogar noch offen.

Sie ist auch nicht abgesackt oder untergegangen, der Stengel ist einfach zu kurz gewachsen.

Ich glaube es ist eine "Nachtblüher" von NG. Die Blüte finde ich wunderschön und ja es ist die erste Blüte dieser Seerosen seit der Pflanzung im letzten Sommer.

Gruß

Reiner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> war heute leider 2-3 Std. zu früh im Boga, sonst hätte man mal ein Foto von ner komplett geöffneten __ Victoria am 2. Abend bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 148956 Anhang anzeigen 148957
> 
> die Aliens sind übrigens auch wieder im Marburger Wasserpflanzenhaus, dieses Jahr gleich die ganze Familie Anhang anzeigen 148959 Anhang anzeigen 148960 Anhang anzeigen 148961



war heute Morgen nach nem Vorstellungsgespräch mal im benachbarten Boga. Es gab im Viktoriahaus Neuigkeiten bei Familie Alien.
Die Alienhirne werden immer mehr und einige sind aufgeplatzt und zeigten ihre Innenseite. Ihren herrlichen Duft verbreiten sie sogar bis ins tropischen Nutzpflanzenhaus nebenan sodas man nicht wahrnehmen konnte ob die Blüte der echte Vanille auch etwas duftet

MfG Frank


----------



## Flusi (23. Juli 2015)

Reiner_ schrieb:


> es ist die erste Blüte dieser Seerosen seit der Pflanzung im letzten Sommer.


...moin Reiner, oooookay; interessant - aber vor allem schön sieht`s auf jeden Fall aus.
LG Flusi


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

das kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Wie jedes Jahr gedeiht und blüht meine __ Wanvisa in meinem Schwimmteich eigentlich ganz gut. Gepflanzt wie Werner es empfiehlt, in einer unten geschlossenen Schale mit nährstoffhaltiger Erde -sogar so wie er es anregt mit Erde abgeschüttelt von abgestochener Grasnarbe!- und jedes Jahr gedüngt mit den Düngekegeln.
Da macht man nichts falsch, das funktioniert immer.
Und so blüht sie jedes Jahr, wunderschön. Die neugierigen Gaffer am Zaun sind bei ihrem Anblick zumeist sprachlos, und das will schon etwas heißen. 
Dieses Jahr also wie immer, hier die geschätzt siebte oder achte Blüte:
 

Und jetzt kommt es. Für mich ein Novum. So etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Direkt nach der oben abgebildeten Blüte kam jetzt diese:
 

Hehe, völlig zweigeteilt. In der einen Hälfte so wie Wanvisatypisch, gelb gesprenkelt mit rotem Umfeld und die zweite Hälfte der Blüte knallegelb!
Aus gegebenen Anlass, bin ich hier in Fukushima?

Falls jemand irritiert ist, die original RAW-Dateien stelle ich gern bereit!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2015)

Hi Peter,

das ist das herausragende Novum der "__ Wanvisa" die teilweise , aber nur vorübergehend, zweifarbige geteilte Blüte.

MfG Frank


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich musste sie noch einmal fotografieren. Die Blüte ist jetzt fast 5 cm über der Wasseroberfläche.
Von vorn:
 

Noch einmal um 90° von der Seite, dienächste Knospe wird wohl bald aufgehen:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2015)

Hi,

so, in 2 Tagen werde ich endlich erfahren ob meine angebliche "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" auch eine ist oder obs wieder ein Überraschungsei war. Hab gerade gesehen das eine große dicke Blütenknospe die Wasseroberfläche durchbrochen hat

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2015)

Hi,

so, meine letzte Seerose ist auf und es ist sogar ne "__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" 
Heißt also, von meinen 10 Seerosen vom Bibermarkt sind immerhin 40% das gewesen was sie sein sollten

jetzt gibst nur das Problem das sich bei den vorhandenen Seeroseneinträgen im Lexikon zum Teil von mir  keine Bilder mehr einfügen lassen (da kommt dann ne Fehlermeldung). Die "Madame Wilfron __ Gonnere" und "Laydekeri lilaceae" gehören dazu


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2015)

tolle Aufnahme und tolle Seerose, Peter!


----------



## Albert S (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Meine Chrysanha, hat leider mehrere Jahre gebraucht bis zur Blüte.
Habe da noch einige Seerosen Stehen die nicht Blühen wollen.


----------



## bernhardh (1. Aug. 2015)

Einige aktuelle Fotos aus meinem Garten. Wettertechnisch läufts heuer ja sehr gut. Das Frühjahr war halt leider sehr zäh... Alles in allem nicht das beste Jahr! Für nächstes Jahr baue ich ein Becken, damit ich mehrere __ tropische Seerosen in ein Gefäß bekomme. Die vielen kleinen Becken machen mich noch verrückt...
 Nymphaea tetragona
  "Miami Rose"
  "August Koch"
  Nymphaea  -unbekannt-, Hab ich im Teich. 
Hat kugelrunde Knospen und auch die Blüten blühen nie ganz auf, sondern bleiben eine Runde Schüssel! -Sehr Farbintensiv! -Hat jemand eine Idee??
  "Madame Ganna Walska"
  "Bulls Eye"
  "Josephine"
  Nymphaea daubeniana
  "King of the Blues"
  "__ Joey Tomocik"


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Aug. 2015)

@bernhardh, mensch da kannst du ja ganz locker einen Eintrittspreis für deinen Seerosen-Mustergarten erheben!
Tolle Bilder, wo sieht man so etwas schon einmal in dieser Zusammenstellung.

Klasse.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2015)

Hi Bernhard,

Google bei der unbekannten mal nach "__ James Brydon"

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (2. Aug. 2015)

@Frank: Wenn ich mir jetzt __ James Brydon Fotos in der Google Bildersuche anschaue, dann sieht sie tatsächlich so aus. 
Wenn ich mir aber die Fotos von 2014 anschaue, da hatte ich auch James Brydon im Garten:

 
Mittlerweile lebt sie in einem Teich, weil sie einfach zu groß ist.
Jetzt bin ich irritiert...  

Hier noch einige andere Fotos, man kann ja nur 10 Fotos pro Beitrag hochladen:
Panama Pacific, der Verlauf 2015:
       

  Meine 1. HxT, das Foto ist aber schon vom Juni. Wächst aber trotzdem langsam. Blüht -hoffentlich- 2016. Es ist "Siam Purple".

 N. __ pygmaea rubra

Es blühen noch einige andere, aber da muss ich erst Fotos sortieren...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2015)

Hi Bernard,

die obere mit Schildchen "__ James Brydon" ist jedenfalls keine, sieht viel eher nach ner alten Sorte von Marliac aus. Da paßt ein starkes Wachstum auch sehr gut zu.

MfG Frank


----------



## mani2 (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard

Tolle Seerosen,gerade die tropischen interessieren mich 
Nach der miesen letzten Woche gehts wieder aufwärts,ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage.

Die GT Moore macht mir gerade viel Freude

 


Im Vordergrund die Blushing Bride,rechts die GT Moore

 


Mal ein Größenvergleich,die grünen gehören zur Gigantea die gefleckten der Blue Bop.


 


Und noch mal die Gigantea,so langsam macht sie sich 

 



Sonnige Grüße

Manfred


----------



## bernhardh (2. Aug. 2015)

Servus Manfred!
Super Anlage!! So groß gehts bei mir nicht, aber so hätt ichs mir auch vorgestellt.

Du hast dein Becken ja auch beheizt, oder?
Welche Maße hat denn dein Becken, und welche Dimensionierung hat deine Solaranlage? War das früher ein Schwimmbecken??


----------



## mani2 (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard


Könnte man natürlich auch als Schwimmbecken verwenden,ist aber nur für Seerosen gebaut 
Becken hat 5,5 x 2,6 x 1 m,Poolheizung 24qm und heizt das Wasser ca.1-2° pro Stunde auf.
Wände und Boden sind mit Styrodur isoliert und das ist auch eine gute Unterlage für die Folie.
Aber die Heizung allein bringst auch nicht wenn es Nachts auf 10° oder mehr runter geht und die Sonne sich wie letzte Woche selten blicken läst.
Nach langen hin und her überlegen dann im Frühjahr die Abdeckung gebaut,funktioniert per Seilzug.
Als ich letztes Frühjahr das Becken gebaut habe dachte ich mir das es doch recht groß geraten ist,hab halt den Platz ausgenutzt.
Vorgehendes Becken war nicht mal 1/3 so groß,aber heute ist es schon wieder irgendwie zu klein 

Das ist die Poolheizung,ist aus EPDM.

 


Und so siehst aus wenn das Becken zu ist.

 

Links davon hätte ich noch doppelt soviel Platz für ein zweites Becken,mich scheut aber noch die Arbeit 

Noch ein Bild von den wüsten Bauarbeiten letztes Jahr.


----------



## bernhardh (3. Aug. 2015)

Wirklich ein super Bauwerk!
Mein 1. Becken wird nur 4x1m und 60cm hoch. Ausgekleidet und am Boden mit Styrodur und ner Teichfolie. Zur Wassererwärmung ein Solarpanel mit 3x0,7m.
Hätte dann noch Platz für ein 2,5x1,5m Becken. Aber ich möchte mal erst schauen wie das so funktioniert.

Hier von gestern noch Fotos einer tropischen, zu der ich keinen Namen habe. 
Das eigenartige ist, ich hab die heuer nicht gekauft. Voriges Jahr hatte ich so eine gar nicht. Überwintert hatte ich sie als Nachtblühende Weiße Trudy Slocum.
Ich könnte mich auch nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals so eine gekauft hätte... 
 Im Frühjahr noch unter Kunstlicht und als "Trudy Slocum", was mir damals schon spanisch vorkam, wegen der gesprenkten Blätter.
  
  
  

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee welche das sein könnte?


----------



## bekamax (3. Aug. 2015)

Wow, die ist ja der Oberhammer!!! Ein Traum!


----------



## mani2 (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard

Mein erstes Außenbecken war ca. 2,5x1,6 m und 0,8 m tief,damals noch unbeheizt aber mit Abdeckung.
Das hat einige Jahre auch ganz gut funktioniert,die Saison mit Heizung ist aber klar länger.
Vom Verhältnis Teichgröße /Solarpanelgröße ist das ähnlich wie bei meinen,sollte schon gut klappen.
Würde mir mal Gedanken um eine Abdeckung machen,bei der Größe noch einfacher machbar als bei mir.
Wie eine Art Frühbetttunnel,wirkt Wunder bei kühlen Nachttemperaturen.

Zu deiner Seerose kann ich leider auch nicht viel sagen,mich erinnert sie an eine Albert Greenberg die ich letztes Jahr hatte.
http://www.seerosenforum.de/tsSortenTag/AlbertGreenberg/AlbertGreenberg.aspx
Aber da bin ich kein Experte,viele sehen sich doch recht ähnlich.
Eine ist im Gewächshaus noch am wachsen,erste Blüte sollte bald aufgehen.

Manchmal gibst Überraschungen,hatte mal kl. Fische im Gewächshausbecken aber nie welche eingesetzt.
Müssen mit den Seerosen rein gekommen sein


----------



## bernhardh (3. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Ja, hab sie mittlerweile auch schon gefunden! -Du hast Recht! Es ist eine Albert Greenberg!
Hab sie hier entdeckt:
http://www.victoria-adventure.org/waterlilies/day_bloomer_galleries/albert_greenberg.html
Mit der Abdeckung hast du mir einen guten Tip gegeben! Werd ich auch machen!

Bei mir haben insgesamt 6 Seerosen heuer noch nicht geblüht...


----------



## mani2 (3. Aug. 2015)

Ich warte noch auf 2,die Greenberg und eine Gigantea Albert de Lestang eine weiße die im Gewächshausbecken sind.
Die Abdeckung hat noch den Vorteil gegen Hagel zu schützen und vor gefräßigen __ Enten.
Wohne hier am Bach und da sind einige unterwegs die schon mal eine Abwechslung  beim Futter suchen


----------



## bernhardh (3. Aug. 2015)

Na dann hast du auch schon die Antwort auf deine Frage der Fischherkunft! Ente->Laich->Gefieder->Laich->Dein Seerosenbecken.


----------



## mani2 (3. Aug. 2015)

Wäre es im Außenbecken gewesen könnte das natürlich sein,aber es war im Gewächshaus und da kommen sie normal nicht rein.
Wobei die Tür bei entsprechenden Wetter den ganzen Tag offen steht,könnte sein das mein Dackel gepennt hat wo er doch sonst der Oberaufseher ist


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2015)

Mal ne Anfängerfrage: Wie tief sollte man eine Seerose platzieren im Teich? Sicherlich gibt es unterschiedliche Arten. Meine hat kleine Blätter (Name entfallen) und steht momentan so auf 50-60cm Tiefe. Ist das eigentlich ausreichend?


----------



## bernhardh (4. Aug. 2015)

50-60cm ab Topfunterseite?
Meine N. tetragona Georgi hat (zb) am liebsten einen Wasserstand (ab Pflanzenbasis) von 10-15cm. Ich denke, bei der würden 5 cm auch nichts ausmachen.
Bei kleineren tropischen Arten gehen auch ohne weiteres 10-15cm Wasserstand. Aber wichtiger ist, meiner Meinung nach, welche Tiefe für eine Seerose nicht mehr zumutbar ist.
Da sollte man halt schon die Sorte kennen.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2015)

Irgendwo werde ich das Schild mit dem Namen noch rumfliegen haben. Sowas hebe ich mir immer auf. Die Blätter jedenfals sind an der Oberfläche. Ich hatte habe eher Sorge, das die noch nicht tief genug sitzt.


----------



## bernhardh (4. Aug. 2015)

Hier Beispiele:
Gesamtwassertiefe der Behälter: zwischen 40-50cm:
  kleiner Teil meiner Becken
  Tina
  Red Flare
Und hier nochmal in einer alten Email-Schüssel:
 August Koch


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2015)

Servus Florian

Wie tief steht sie denn jetzt .

Es gibt hier auch ein Lexikon.

Dort gibt es auch eine Seerosen-Abteilung.

Dort findet sich auch die Pflanztiefe (ab Oberkante-Topf) zu den einzelnen Seerosen-Arten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (4. Aug. 2015)

Ich finde den zettel mit dem Namen nicht mehr. Vll hilft ein Bild weiter?


----------



## mani2 (4. Aug. 2015)

Nur anhand der Blätter kann man da wohl nichts sagen,vielleicht kommt noch eine Blüte.
Das Wetter wäre doch günstig


----------



## mani2 (6. Aug. 2015)

Ein Bild von heute,die Dr.GT Moore strahlt mit der Sonne um die Wette


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2015)

Nymphaea __ Froebeli , meine erste Blüte
 

Die Nymphaea Gloriosa sieht jetzt anders aus als im Frühjahr
 

Ein Frühjahrsbild....Sommer Anfang
 


Nymphaea `Clyde scheint gleich zu bleiben...maximal ein Hauch heller.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2015)

Hi Torsten,

bei der obrigen hat bestimmt einer den Topf vertauscht, die rote ist alles mögliche aber bestimmt keine "__ Froebeli". Deren kleine rote Blüte hat weniger rote Blütenblätter die dazu auch wie ein Kragen nach oben stehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## willi1954 (9. Aug. 2015)

schau mal hier, meíne __ Froebeli


----------



## ina1912 (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Juhu, heut war es endlich soweit,  sie hat wirklich unsere Urlaubsrückkehr abgewartet! Meine Muttertagsseerose, die __ ATTRACTION, die mir mein kleiner Schatz geschenkt hat und die ich am Muttertag zunächst in einen Kübel im Wintergarten gesetzt hatte, hat tatsächlich bereits im ersten Jahr eine Blüte. und weil ich mich so freue und mein Sohnemann so stolz drauf ist, bekommt Ihr  sie gleich von allen Seiten zu sehen!

           
lg die stolze Mama


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Aug. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei der obrigen hat bestimmt einer den Topf vertauscht, die rote ist alles mögliche aber bestimmt keine "__ Froebeli". Deren kleine rote Blüte hat weniger rote Blütenblätter die dazu auch wie ein Kragen nach oben stehen.


Hm, stammt von unserem Forumssponser http://www.nymphaion.de , was habe ich da dann ?  [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/gesamtliste/44/nymphaea-froebeli-winterharte-seerose"].... [/DLMURL]


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
auch bei mir blühen die Seerosen fast ununterbrochen ! Diese Woche hatte ich die erste Blüte einer Nymphaea Peachglow (mit bestem Dank an Ina aka Niri), und auch meine Madam Wilfron de __ Gonnere ist sehr blühfreudig.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Aug. 2015)

moin, auch von mir ein paar Impressionen.
 
Georgia Peach blüht dieses Jahr ausdauernd mit riesigen Blüten in meinem Absetzbecken nach
dem Tonnenfilter.
 
Clyde Ikins , leider von Massen von Blattläusen okkupiert. Obwohl ich sie ständig mit Wasser abstrahle,
nutzt es nix.
 
Auch die __ Wanvisa schiebt unermüdlich herrliche Blüten auf hohen Stielen durch das Laub. Ich hatte auch eine 2farbig geteilte, leider zu spät gesehen :-(
 
eine sehr kleine, für Minibecken ausgezeichnet geeignet, ist meine Nymphea Comanche.


 
Meine unbekannte gelbe blüht auch unermüdlich.


 Gruss Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2015)

willi1954 schrieb:


> Clyde Ikins , leider von Massen von Blattläusen okkupiert


Meine Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins sieht ganz anders aus. Schau einige Beiträge weiter oben. Kann aber auch am Foto liegen.....von weiten bekomme ich die Farbe auch nicht gut drauf.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Aug. 2015)

letztes jahr sah sie so aus:
 

blüte im Vordergrund


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Aug. 2015)

willi1954 schrieb:


> blüte im Vordergrund


Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut unter google, dann scheinen es einmal so einfarbig "Pfirsich" wie meine und welche wie deine mit leichtem rot schimmer im ansatz der Blütenblätter zu geben.
https://www.google.de/search?q=clyd...oTCInqg7mKoscCFYsKGgodaO0JVQ&biw=1360&bih=611


----------



## Kuni99 (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

die Unterschiede kommen wohl daher, dass sich die Blütenfarbe über den Blühzeitraum leicht verändert sowie von verschiedener Kameraelektronik. Für mich sind beides klar 'Clyde Ikins'. Habe selber eine, die aber zur Zeit von Blättläusen geplagt wird.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

bei mir treiben mich die Seerosen so langsam in den Wahnsinn.
Meine "__ Laydekeri lilacea" ist nachdem sie mit der ersten kleinen Blüte anfang Juni auch noch so aussah doch keine. Die Pflanze ist nach ein paar untergeschobenen Osmocotekegel regelrecht explodiert und treibt Blätter von 25cm und heute ne Blüte >15cm die auch noch ähnlich gescheckt ist wie bei "__ Wanvisa" (allerdings net rot-gelb sondern violettrot-weiß) - im Seerosenforum kommt da am ehesten die "__ Sultan" hin auch wenn die Form der Blütenblätter net so ganz paßt

"__ Madame Wilfron Gonnere" hat heute ihre 2. Blüte geöffnet, die ist allerdings heute reinweiß gewesen nachdem die erste noch so aussah wie es sein sollte


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin zusammen,
mittelwüchsige 'Texas Dawn' erfreut uns in diesem Jahr mit reichlich Blüten,
allerdings samt und sonders direkt auf dem Wasser aufliegend, nie 'gestängelt',
also aus dem Wasser herausragend wie bei einigen anderen usern...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> .... nie 'gestängelt',
> also aus dem Wasser herausragend wie bei einigen anderen usern...
> Anhang anzeigen 151575



Hi Eva-Maria,

bei mir stehen dieses Jahr fast alle Seerosenblüten über dem Wasser, selbst bei Sorten die das normalerweise nicht machen

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

ja.. gib's mir nur Frank! 
Verrat' mir lieber mal, wie Du das geschafft hast.... extra Super-Spezial-Düngung.... oder
was ist das Geheimnis???


----------



## Eugen (13. Aug. 2015)

und was ist da dran soo toll ?
Meine "__ arc en ciel" steht auch immer über Wasser, viele andere nicht.


----------



## willi1954 (13. Aug. 2015)

Bei mir stehen dieses Jahr fast alle Seerosen langstielig über Wasser, ausgenommen die tassenförmig blühenden.
Hier noch die Nymph. Hidden Violett, im Kübel. Leider kommt die reale Farbe nicht ganz rüber (Handykamera).
Etwas zu hell finde ich.

 

Aber schön ist sie allemal.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2015)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> ja.. gib's mir nur Frank!
> Verrat' mir lieber mal, wie Du das geschafft hast.... extra Super-Spezial-Düngung.... oder
> was ist das Geheimnis???



Hi Eva-Maria,

bei mir liegts dran das schon seit Mai wegen der Trockenheit 25cm Wasser fehlen und kaum nachgefüllt wurden. Die größeren Seerosensorten im Flachbereich haben deswegen nur noch rund 20cm Wasser statt wie normalerweise 40- 45cm und die Blütenstiele werden z.T. zu lang um auf dem Wasser zu schwimmen

(vielleicht ist aber auch der __ Reiher schuld, der steht bzw. stand - seit heute kommt er net mehr in den Garten da endlich ein neuer Zaun aufgebaut wurde der den Grundstückszutritt von der Nachbarweide/Straße verhindert) immer zwischen den Seerosen)

MfG Frank


----------



## sugger1234 (14. Aug. 2015)

wer kennt sich aus , meine Seerosenblätter sind alle angefressen , also haben viele Löcher in den Blätter
was kann man tun


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2015)

Hi sugger1234,

schau mal unter __ Seerosenblattkäfer und seiner Bekämpfung nach.

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Aug. 2015)

hallo Frank,
danke für Deine Erklärungen...... ich füll' den Teich mindestens 2x wöchentlich auf....
vll. sollte ich den Wasserstand auch einfach mal fallen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2015)

Ob das den Fischen bekommt, Eva-Maria 

Wie tief sitzen den deine Seerosen ?

  
Meine sitzten auf 60 - 65cm

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Aug. 2015)

moin Helmut,
huch mit Bart..... steht Dir gut!!
Die Texas Dawn steht in einem großen Pflanzeimer auf einer Tiefe von 1,10 - 1,30 m mittlerweile.....


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2015)

Servus

@Eva-Maria : Danke ... Vielleicht steht sie zu tief ?

3.Tag von der __ Joey Tomocik
  

Von gestern ...
"Sunny Pink" oder "Greggs Orange Beauty" ... sie duftet
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2015)

Von mir heut die erste Blüte meiner letztes Jahr gepflanzten Chromatella:
 
Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2015)

Helmut,
das Bild von Deiner 'Sunny Pink'.... CHAPEAU!
Ein Knallerfoto!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
Eine Nymphaea "Nigel", hell zartrosa gefüllte Blüte
und  Nymphaea "Charles de Meurville"
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Albert S (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Mit rund 60 Arten Winterharten Seerosen Arten habe ich genügend,
deswegen habe ich mir nochmal einige Trobische Seerosen und __ Lotos angeschaft.
Colorata 1 Tag

Colorata Letzte Tag

Lotos Vogue

Na klasse kann mal wieder keine Bilder hochladen,
Pasiert mir hier leider öfters.


----------



## Albert S (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Komisch jetzt geht's wieder für Bilder hochladen.
1 Bild: Zwerg __ Lotos Vogue
2 Bild: Colorata, Bild von der Blüte vom ersten Tag.
3 Bild: Colorata, Bild von der Blüte vom letzten Tag


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2015)

Die Lotosblüte sieht ja umwerfend aus!
lg ina


----------



## Albert S (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Danke ina1912, ja sie ist Toll, sie ist Gelb mit Rosa Spitzen und schön gefüllt,


----------



## Albert S (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo
Frage an die Spezialisten,
ich habe dieses Jahr wenig Probleme mit dem __ Seerosenblattkäfer aber dafür um so mehr mit Blattläusen.
- Bereff den Seerosenblattkäfer habe ich den verdacht das die Larven von __ Wespen gefressen werden.
Könnte das zutreffen?
Wir haben dieses Jahr eine extreme Wespenplage, die Wespen tummeln sich auf den Seerosenblätter, deswegen mein verdacht.
- So eine schlimme Blattlausplage wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise gesehen
klar tummeln sich auch jede menge Ameisen auf den Seerosenblättern.


----------



## mani2 (18. Aug. 2015)

Toll deine Lotosblüte,meine haben auch geblüht aber die Hitze der letzten Zeit ist ihnen nicht bekommen.
Nun ist es doch recht kühl geworden,meine tropischen im Außenbecken gehts noch recht gut.
Hab heute einen Blick durchs Bullauge gewagt 
Wasser hat noch 25° und blühen sehr schön,die Gigantea hat das erste mal sogar 3 Blüten.
Und nun darfs langsam wieder wärmer werden 


 


[


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eine Nymphaea "Nigel", hell zartrosa gefüllte Blüte
> und  Nymphaea "Charles de Meurville"
> LG
> ...



Hi Käferchen,

die letztere ist aber mit ziiemlicher Sicherheit ne "__ James Brydon", jedenfalls ist es keine Marliac-Hybride. Da hat dir einer wohl ein falsches Ei ins Nest (bzw. Teich) gelegt

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2015)

Hi, Frank
ja, Du hast recht, hab' ich verwechselt, sorry.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## bernhardh (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Leider ist es bei uns derzeit etwas kühler, aber es sieht so aus, als ob heuer doch noch einige __ tropische Seerosen Blüten zeigen werden, die bisher "grün" blieben.
Bin schon sehr gespannt darauf!! 

Habe Anfang August ein kleines Video zusammengestellt! -Hoffentlich gefällt es Euch!




"Madama Ganna Walska", "Panama Pacific", "__ Joey Tomocik". Auf Vimeo in Voller HD Auflösung anzuschauen!


----------



## mani2 (21. Aug. 2015)

Gefällt mir gut dein Video.
Ist auch nicht so einfach wie ein Bild knipsen,da muß man sich die Kameraführung vor den Auslösen überlegen.
Für tropische ist es draußen schon ungemütlich geworden ohne Heizung/Abdeckung,gestern kam die Sonne eine Weile raus da konnte ich auf 26° nach heizen.
Die Abdeckung war die ganze Woche zu,ab morgen sieht es aber doch wieder besser aus 
Hoffe deine anderen tropischen werden noch


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2015)

Ja, das mit der Kameraführung habe ich so gelöst:
 
Eine Motorbetriebene Kameraschiene. Stufenlos regulierbar. Die längste Kamerafahrt über 1 Meter dauert ~150sek. Die kürzeste 3 sek.
 

Ab heute wird es wieder schöner,  zumindest tagsüber. In der Nacht haben wir nur 11-14C°.
Ich habe aber beschlossen heuer NICHTS dazuzuheizen. 
Nächstes Jahr mach ich dann schonmal 1 Becken mit 4x1m, das ich auch mit Solar heizen werde.


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2015)

Heute ein Timelapse Video meiner Panama Pacific beim Aufblühen. Leider war es nicht sooo sonnig, sodass sie sich nicht ganz öffnete. Ist aber dennoch super geworden.


----------



## mani2 (21. Aug. 2015)

Tja von nix kommt nix,machts ja einigen Aufwand für die Aufnahmen.
So ein Timelapse Video würde mich auch mal interessieren,mit was für einen Zeitabstand sind die Aufnahmen gemacht ?
Meine GT Moore wäre da ein passendes Motiv


----------



## bernhardh (22. Aug. 2015)

Ich hab für diesen Zweck eine SJ4000 Kamera. Timelapse kann ich einstellen auf 3,5,10,20 Sek.
In diesem Video sind es 20 sek. Bei so langsamen "Bewegungen" reicht das völlig. Leider war um 13:08 Uhr der Akku leer... das schon nach 2h.Un das Obwohl der Bildschirm in den 2h abgeschaltet war. Muss noch an einer Powerbank-Akku-Lösung arbeiten... 
Das Video selber besteht aus 358 Aufnahmen. 
Motive gäbe es genug! Nur die Zeit für solche langwierigen Aufnahmen fehlt mir leider. :-(


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

meine __ Wanvisa war dieses Jahr zunächst sehr eingeschnappt. Nach der Versorgung mit fünf Düngekegeln hatte sie sich noch ein wenig geziert und mich dann mit der in diesem Thread gezeigten zweifarbig geteilten Blüte vorgeführt.
Jetzt hat sie zum Rundumschlag ausgeholt. Sie zeigt was eine Seerose kann, sie demonstriert Gigantismus.
Da kommen Blüten ohne Ende!

 

Sie spielt mit mir, eine fast rein gelbe Blüte. Aaaber, es ist die Wanvisa, sie haut mir das Rote um die Ohren. 

Damit alle wissen wie eine Wanvisa aussieht schiebt sie zeitgleich eine typische 08-15Wanvisa Blüte hoch, so eine Zicke!


----------



## bernhardh (22. Aug. 2015)

Also die ist wirklich der Hammer, so eine __ Wanvisa... Ich liebäugle schon lange mit ihr. Ich werd sie wohl nächstes Jahr in meinen Naturteich pflanzen!


----------



## mani2 (22. Aug. 2015)

Hab auch eine __ Wanvisa im Teich,sie ist das Überraschungsei unter den Seerosen


----------



## willi1954 (24. Aug. 2015)

Moin

heute hat es endlich meine Black Princess geschafft, zur Blüte zu kommen. Ich hatte sie letztes Jahr im grossen Teich
aber irgendwer hat ihr dort ziemlich zugesetzt. Nur ein kleines Stück Rhizom konnte ich über den Winter retten und im
Kübel neu kultivieren. Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt, denke ich. Neben der __ Almost Black eine der dunkelsten Seerosen.
 

 

Gruss Willi


----------



## animei (24. Aug. 2015)

Na, dann will ich auch mal eine meiner neuen Errungenschaften zeigen. Seit ich sie im Juni von Ina/niri bekommen habe, blüht sie fast ununterbrochen. Die derzeitigen Blüten stehen auch auf recht hohen Stängeln. Die Farben kommen leider nicht ganz originalgetreu raus.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2015)

Servus

Im Moment blühen 6 Seerosen ...

                

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (30. Aug. 2015)

Helmut,  das sind ja tolle Bilder! Hast Du noch die Namen dazu?
lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
das sind wirklich tolle Bilder! Dieses Jahr ist dank der vielen heißen Tage noch ein richtig gutes Seerosenjahr geworden. Inas (aka Niri) "peach glow" hat schon mehrfach wunderbar geblüht. Die Farbe paßt sehr gut zur benachbarten Mangkala. Interessant finde ich die Änderung der Farbigkeit, die von so vielen Dingen abhängt (Blühzeit, Beleuchtung, Alter und Zustand des Rhizoms, Nährstoffversorgung, Wassertemeperatur und was weiß ich noch). Hier mal ein paar Aufnahmen von der Mangkala, wobei die letztere von gestern ist:
          .


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Helmut,  das sind ja tolle Bilder! Hast Du noch die Namen dazu?
> lg ina


1.) leider nein, Frank hat auf ein __ James Brydon getippt
2.) vermutlich eine Greggs Orange Beauty
3.) __ Attraction
4.) leider nein
5.) leider nein
6.) Hermine

@ Rolf: Deine Mangkala ist eine ganz hübsche ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2015)

Hi Helmut,

das neulich war aber ne andere als hier die 1. Deren Blüte war ja kirschrot und kugelig geformt

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2015)

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Aug. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich die Änderung der Farbigkeit,


Stimmt. Das Ist 4 x  Nymphaea Gloriosa
Frühjahr    
Sommer


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute sind zwei unbekannte Seerosen das erstemal aufgegangen ...
> 
> ...





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> 
> die gelbe stammt vermutlich vom amerikanischen Züchter Strawn, der hat ja einige gelbe Sorten mit dieser auffälligen Blattform (mit Batman-Ohren am Einschnitt) auf den Markt gebracht. Wär die andere Blüte kugliger geformt hätt ich gesagt das ist ne "__ James Brydon"
> 
> MfG Frank



Das ist die von damals und jetziges Bild #1 ... 
Damals hat sie zum allererstenmal geblüht. Das aktuelle Bild ist jetzt schon die 5.Blüte.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bernhardh (1. Sep. 2015)

Heute war ja einer der letzten heißen Tage...  Das wars jetzt mal fürs erste! 
Umso erfreulicher, dass heute endlich eine lang erwartete tropische Seerose ihre Knospen geöffnet hat!
Der Rest kann sich auch sehen lassen (eine Auswahl, es blühten noch einige mehr)
     "Pink Pearl" von Werner Wallner. Sieht echt super aus. Scheint auch sehr vielblütig zu sein, sie hat 5 Knospen auf einmal getrieben!
  "Albert Greenberg"
  "Kings Nightblue"
  "Josephine"
   "Madame Ganna Walska"
   "Bulls Eye"
  winterharte "__ pygmaea rubra" leider verlaust...
  "daubeniana"
  "Panama Pacific"


----------



## bernhardh (2. Sep. 2015)

Hier noch ein Timelapse Video einer aufblühenden "Bulls Eye":


----------



## willi1954 (2. Sep. 2015)

wieso kann ich das Video nicht sehen? ist nur ein durchgestrichener kreis


----------



## Joachim (2. Sep. 2015)

Das liegt an deinem PC/Software. Normal reich Javascript und HTML5 aus was eigentlich alle Browser mitbringen. Es sei denn du hast einen Script-Blocker im Browser laufen, der blockiert dir das eventuell auch. 
Ein Screenshot wäre hilfreich.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Sep. 2015)

hier die gewünschten Screens:

      

PC ist ein Sony Notebook Vaio SVS1512ZEB , mit Win 8.1


----------



## mani2 (2. Sep. 2015)

Auf meinen Opera Browser läufts.
Gefällt mir übrigends gut,hatte vor ein paar Tagen meine GT Moore aufgenommen was halbwegs geklappt hat.
Weiß nur nicht wie ich das hier rein stelle.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Sep. 2015)

in anderen Foren kann ich problemlos Videos schauen.. nur hier nicht


----------



## bernhardh (2. Sep. 2015)

@main2: Das Video einfach auf youtube oder vimeo hochladen und den Link des Videos aus der Adresszeile hier mit den "Medien" Link einfügen Button einstellen.
Warum das Video bei manchen nicht geht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Sollte doch jeder JAVA und Flash und so ein Zeugs installiert haben... -Geht bei Euch youtube oder vimeo von deren Homepage aus???


----------



## Patrick K (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo 
meine Clyde Ikins hat doch noch Lust dieses Jahr zu blühen, ich habe sie erst im Mai/Juni in den Teich gesetzt und nun kommen noch 2Blüten .....

  
  
salve Patrick


----------



## willi1954 (2. Sep. 2015)

bernhardh schrieb:


> ...
> Warum das Video bei manchen nicht geht, ist mir ein Rätsel. *Sollte doch jeder JAVA und Flash und so ein Zeugs installiert haben*... -Geht bei Euch youtube oder vimeo von deren Homepage aus???


hab ich auch..

Beispiel YouTube:






aber wer oder was ist vimeo ?

Eine Bitte an den Admin, können wir diese Videodiskussion nicht in einen extra Beitrag verschieben? ist schon ziemlich oftopic


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Sep. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> meine Clyde Ikins hat doch noch Lust dieses Jahr zu blühen,


Einfach eine schöne Seerose....meine treibt auch noch weiterhin Blüten.


----------



## bernhardh (2. Sep. 2015)

Gehen auch youtube und vimeo Videos?? Ich nutze den Firefox Browser.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Sep. 2015)

siehe oben, hab ein Video von YouTube eingestellt, auf 2 arten, a: normaler link, b: mit dem medienbutton Und die funktionieren problemlos.

Vimeo kenne ich nicht


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2015)

Servus

Meine Seerosen machen mich Glücklich ...

  

Der erste Teil ist am 1.5.2015 gepflanzt worden ...

Das läßt auf viele Blüten im nächsten Jahr hoffen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bernhardh (3. Sep. 2015)

Das wird sicher ein Blütenmeer 2016!!!


----------



## bernhardh (3. Sep. 2015)

@willi1954: 
https://*vimeo*.com

Das selbe wie Youtube, aber bessere Qualität der Videos, dafür kostet Volle HD Qualität aber Geld.


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Helmut! 
Toll Deine Seerosen!  Stehen da so viele Eimer im Teich oder hast Du die Rhizome im Teichboden ausgepflanzt?

lg ina


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2015)

Servus Ina

Alle frei ausgepflanzt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (3. Sep. 2015)

Uiuiui.... ist ja auch nicht ohne, für später mal. Aber sieht toll aus. Dachte es mir schon, denn im Kübel gehts ja nicht so schnell mit dem Ausbreiten. Da kommt zwar eine Blüte nach der anderen, aber nicht mehrere gleichzeitig wenn es nur so ein Mörteleimer ist. Evtl hätte ich es noch den Bäckerkisten zugetraut. .
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (3. Sep. 2015)

Später einmal, hmmm ... will gar noch nicht daran denken. Ist noch lange hin ...

Jetzt geniesse ich einmal die Schönheiten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bernhardh (3. Sep. 2015)

Gestern hatte ich endlich die Möglichkeit (da Urlaub) einen Teil meiner Seerosen ein neues zu Hause zu zimmern!
      
4m lang, 75cm hoch, 85cm breit. von unten nach oben Konisch auseinanderlaufend. Unten ist es nur ~60cm breit.
Gebaut aus 5x8cm Staffeln und jeder Menge Edelstahlschrauben. Bauflies rein, und 0,5mm Folie drüber. Mit Wasser gefüllt, Flies und Folie oben abgeschnitten und mit Thermoesche abgedeckt.
Ab Boden des Beckens, also noch untern Flies und Folie sind noch 10cm Styrodur als Isolierung. Ich möchte im Winter meine Winterharten Seerosen und die paar Fische rein geben. Kommt dann auch ein Innenfilter rein.
Im Frühjahr werde ich dann noch eine Abdeckung bauen. Evtl. integrier ich auch noch eine Solaranlage zum Wasser erwärmen.

   Heute habe ich bei der Seerosen Übersiedlung alle Jungpflanzen meiner viviparen Seeorsen geerntet. Die werden morgen noch in Erde gesteckt, damit sie noch im warmen Wasser Wurzeln bilden können, danach brauchen sie nur noch Knollen für die Überwinterung ausbilden. 

     Heute besonders schön: "Albert Greenberg" im Hintergrund und "Pink Pearl" im Vordergrund.


----------



## mani2 (3. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard

Tolles Becken hats du dir da gebaut
Da juckst mir doch gleich wieder in den Fingern,irgendwie fehlt immer Platz 
Hoffe das Wetter wird noch mal schöner,so kühl muß es Anfang September nun auch nicht sein.


----------



## bernhardh (4. Sep. 2015)

Hast du eigentlich schon dein Director GT Moore Video hergezeigt? 
Isses gut geworden??


----------



## mani2 (6. Sep. 2015)

Das Video ist schon was geworden,muß nur noch einen Anbieter der einen kein Loch in Bauch fragt 
Was machen den deine Tropischen ?
Wetter ist ja unter aller Sau,mein Becken ist abgedeckt und hat noch 25°.Mit hilfe von ein bischen Sonne die Temperatur gehalten.
Soll ja aber wieder besser werden


----------



## bernhardh (6. Sep. 2015)

Wetter ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber kalt. Nacht: 10°C, Tagsüber 17°C.
Man kann sagen, die Seerosen "stehen"... Ich plane schon die Solarheizung für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bernhardh!
Du hast geschrieben: Zitat; "von unte


bernhardh schrieb:


> Ab Boden des Beckens, also noch untern Flies und Folie sind noch 10cm Styrodur als Isolierung.



Warum eigentlich? Gerade im Winter sollte man sich doch die "Bodenwärme" zu nutze machen. Wenn so etwas an den Seiten angebracht wird, ist es okay.
Manche stellen ihre Seerosen an die tiefste Stelle, um sie bei 4 Grad zu Überwintern aber das sicherste ist im Keller bei ca 8 Grad in einer Tuppe oder so. Damit gehst Du kein Risiko ein.
Meine Bananen sind auch als Winterhart deklariert aber alles mit gewissen Maßnahmen.
Fazit: Ich hole sie rein ins Winterquartier und im nächsten Jahr gedeihen sie wieder prächtig.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Bananen sind auch als Winterhart deklariert aber alles mit gewissen Maßnahmen.
> Fazit: Ich hole sie rein ins Winterquartier und im nächsten Jahr gedeihen sie wieder prächtig


Dito.
Wie groß ist dein Topf?


----------



## mani2 (6. Sep. 2015)

Ich denke Bernhard wird seinen Teich leer machen,die tropischen müssen eh raus.
Mein Becken ist an Boden und Wänden isoliert und für kühlere Tage zwischendurch abgedeckt mit Noppenfolie.
Im Spätherbst kommt eh alles raus inkl. Wasser,hätte ich nur winterharte die nicht so viel Wärme bräuchten hätte ich den Boden auch nicht isoliert und könnte alles drin lassen.
Wobei auch die winterharten mögen es warm,meine blühen viel üppiger mit Isolierung/Abdeckung/Poolheizung als ohne.
25° sollten es schon durchgehend sein von April/Mai bis September,strebe ich zumindest an und hat bis auf April auch geklappt


----------



## bernhardh (7. Sep. 2015)

Mani2 hat Recht! Kommt eh alles raus. Ich übersiedle im Winter lediglich die winterharten Seerosen und die paar Goldfische ins Becken. Dazu kommt noch eine Pumpe wegen Nitritabbau und belüftung sowie Eisfreihalten.
Auch mein Becken soll nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr abgedeckt und mit Solar beheizt werden!


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Totto!
45 cm im Durchmesser und ca 37 cm hoch.
In einer 90 l Tuppe werden sie noch etwas höher, bis an die 3m, meine sind ca. 2,5 m. 
Das reicht mir vollkommen; 1). Will ich keinen "Weltrekord" aufstellen / 2). ist die Decken-Höhe im Winterquartier begrenzt, ganz zu schweigen von der Tür, der Sackkarre und mein "Kreuz"(Bandscheibe)!!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> 45 cm im Durchmesser und ca 37 cm hoch.


So dürfte auch mein Keramiktopf sein. Hoffe die kommt im ehemaligen Schweinestall durch....Licht ist nicht so das Problen.....aber so um = kann es da drinnen werden.
Schneidest du die Blätter komplett zurück ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Totto!
> 
> In einer 90 l Tuppe werden sie noch etwas höher, bis an die 3m, meine sind ca. 2,5 m.
> 
> ...



Hi Ron,

was sind denn das für Seerosen, Nymphaea gigantomania?


sorry, das Thema heißt Seerosenblüte. Bananen haben hier wirklich nix zu suchen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2015)

Tut mir ja leid, aber Totto fragt und ich antworte nur.
Ich werde Totto über die PN bescheid sagen/schreiben, dann seid Ihr ungestört und könnt mit Euren Seerosen weiter machen,  ........zum guten Schluß tragen sie noch Früchte!!!!!
.......

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2015)

Frank die *Seerosenblüte 2015* ist so gut wie durch......aber du hast ja recht.


----------



## Plätscher (9. Sep. 2015)

Einen noch, hier weiter machen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/winterharte-banane-musa-basjoo.6243/page-12


----------



## willi1954 (9. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Frank die *Seerosenblüte 2015* ist so gut wie durch......aber du hast ja recht.


da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, meine Rosy Morn hat grad die erste Knospe dieses Jahr


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Willi,
dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass die noch aufgeht... . bei mir schwankt die Wassertemperatur jetzt um die magischen 15°C, die Seerosen wachsen schon nicht mehr weiter. Ein paar Blüten gab's noch die letzten Tage (und wenn der Wetterbericht Recht hat, waren das auch nicht die letzten):


----------



## mani2 (11. Sep. 2015)

Die Woche war schon sehr kühl hier,Nachts bis 7° runter und Tags kaum Sonne.
Seit gestern doch wieder schöner,Wasser war auf frostige 22° runter 
Dank der Sonne mit Poolheizung auf 26° rauf,alle tropischen blühen noch munter.
Und meine Holzheizung wird morgen getestet


----------



## mani2 (17. Sep. 2015)

Die Saison geht wohl so langsam zu ende,so noch ein Bild von heute.
Hatte dieses Jahr das erste mal die Gigantea,ist nicht schwieriger als die anderen tropische zu halten wenn man die Möglichkeiten hat.
Besonders viel Freude hat mich die GT Moore gemacht,da kamen Blüten ohne ende und ich kann sie nur wärmsten empfehlen.
Gedüngt habe ich dieses Jahr gar nicht zwischendurch,weiß gar nicht warum ich das die letzten Jahre gemacht habe.
Was mich gewundert hat das meine Wasserhyazinthen nicht geblüht haben trotzt des Wetters,auch im Gewächshaus nicht.
Haben lange gebraucht richtig zu wachsen,hat sie bei euch geblüht ?


----------



## Benny337 (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, bei mir sind diese Seerosen und co. geblüht


----------



## geoigl (26. Sep. 2015)

Das Seerosenjahr neigt sich zu ENDR habe heute alle meine Seerosen und einen Teil der Teichpflanzen zurückgeschnitten, ist einiges  zusammengekommen


----------



## mani2 (27. Sep. 2015)

Tja da kommt was zusammen,das kenne ich  
Leider leider gehts den Herbst entgegen,aber mein Wasser hat noch 24°.
Tropische blühen noch aber so langsam brauchts mal Sonne zum aufheizen,soll die Tage mal besser werden.
In 1-2 Wochen werde ich mich dann wohl geschlagen geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2015)

Hi,

bei mir sind die Seerosen nun auch durch und ziehen sich wie die anderen Teichpflanzen langsam zurück. Nur "__ Joey Tomocik" treibt noch fleisig Laub und Blütenknospen, die aber nicht mehr aufgehen

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (4. Okt. 2015)

Hab heute mal bei Albert Greenberg und Pink Pearl an die Knolle gefasst! -Man spürt schon deutlich eine ordentliche Menge an statlichen frischen Knollen!
-Was mich zu meiner Frage bringt:
Diejenigen, welche die Knollen im Kühlschrank überwintern: Wann nehmt ihr die raus ?? Also Wurzelstock raus aus dem Topf, abwaschen, Knollen für überwinterung abnehmen.
Denn so wie es aussieht, könnte ich die ersten schon rausnehmen!


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2015)

Nur mal eine Frage so als DAU , warum müssen die raus und i  den Kühlschrank? Ist es bei euch nicht kalt genug?


----------



## bernhardh (4. Okt. 2015)

__ tropische Seerosen! Nicht winterharte. 
Leider wird nie ein Zeitpunkt angegeben, wann das geschehen soll. Denn eigentlich will ich nicht warten, bis mir die Hände abfallen... 
http://www.seerosenwelt.de/seerosen/tropische-seerosen/ueberwinterung/


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur mal eine Frage so als DAU , warum müssen die raus und i den Kühlschrank? Ist es bei euch nicht kalt genug?


__ Tropische Seerosen sollen bei 6-15 C° überwintern, wenn ich das so richtig kapiere....damit die nicht frühzeitig los wachsen, wenn es zu warm wird schätze ich packen se die in den Kühlschrank. Da sind geregelte bleibende Temperaturen von 6-10 °C.


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2015)

Und dann den ganzen Winter hungern  ????


----------



## bernhardh (4. Okt. 2015)

Nein, nicht hungern, sondern rasten! Bei den genannten Temperaturen machen sie eine Ruhepause. Die Seerosen verbleiben ja nicht in einer ganzen Pflanzen sondern lediglich in einem kleinen Knollen, ähnlich einer kleinen Tulpenzwiebel. Diese kann zwischen 0,5-5cm groß sein.


----------



## bernhardh (4. Okt. 2015)

Gott, bin ich vergesslich!! 
Die Frage hab ich schonmal gestellt und beantwortet bekommen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bulben-der-tropischen-seerosen-wann-ernten.40604/


----------



## bernhardh (5. Okt. 2015)

So. Habe heute mal nachgeschaut bei welchen Seerosen eine einwinterung schon möglich wäre!
-Bei Pink Pearl, Miami Rose und Albert Greenberg sind die Knollen schon fertig entwickelt.
Somit hab ich gleich mal begonnen, die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen zu graben und den Schlamm abzuschütteln.
Danach habe ich die einzelnen Knollen sauber gemacht. Also Wurzeln ab, Stiele ab.
Anschließend in ein Pilzmittel getaucht und in Sand eingelegt.
Hier Fotos dazu:
Aus 1 Stk. "Pink Pearl" von Werner Wallner wurde das draus:
   Beeindruckend, wie stark sie sich vermehrt hat. Hier sieht man auch die Kunststoffdose in die sie eingebettet und dann noch mit Sand abgedeckt werden. Deckel drauf und ab in den Kühlschrank.

Aber es geht noch mehr:
  Das ist "Miami Rose". 
Die Knolle rechts unten, die etwas kleiner ist, hab ich im Juni auf Ebay günstig bekommen. 
Ich hatte bei der Ernte das Gefühl, als würde ich Kartoffeln ausgraben!  Sie hat sich also ver-9-facht.

Albert Greenberg hab ich bereits ausgegraben und abgewaschen, sowie Panama Pacific und N. daubeniana. Aber diese müssen noch mehr einziehen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich viele über den Winter bringe!


----------



## mani2 (6. Okt. 2015)

Oh je ich bin mal wieder spät dran,obwohl eine Knolle von der Albert Greenberg hab ich schon 
Meine schwimmen seit letzten Freitag von Erde befreit im Gewächshausbecken,nun warte ich mal 4-5 Wochen und hoffe das es "knollt"
Muß das Wasser noch ein bischen warm halten und ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr besser klappt als letztes wo es denke ich zu kalt war.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

bei mir ist dieses Jahr, nachdem die letzten Tage noch eine Blüte an der "__ Sultan" auf ging, nun Ende Gelände mit Seerosenblüten.
Gestern wurden im Teich alle Seerosen mittels "Sichel am Stiel" entlaubt

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
eine hab' ich noch...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2015)

Hi Käferchen,

so ne schöne ungesunde gelbe Färbung hatten meine Seerosenblätter auch fast alle, darum kamen sie ab solange Mann sie noch keschern konnte

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (9. Okt. 2015)

Frage: kann ich die im Wasser treibenden Seerosen auch dunkel, in wärmeren Wasser im Keller dazu bringen schneller Knollen auszubilden? Wärmer meine ich so um die 24 C. Denn draußen hat das Wasser nur mehr 14 C.


----------



## Benny337 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
Bei mir wird auch schon langsam schluss mit Blüten .
Hier die letzten
(Blaue Bayerwald/tropische,Mayla,Clyde Ikins,Sunny Pink,__ Gonnere,Denwer.

Bernhardh gute Frage,aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung .
Lg Benny


----------



## mani2 (9. Okt. 2015)

Meine Siam Pink blüht seit Tagen  munter weiter,ist wohl eingefroren.

Hab mal wo gelesen,könnte hier gewesen sein das die tropischen zur Knollenbildung es schon hell und warm haben sollen.
Meine treiben im Gewächshaus,halte das Wasser über 20°die nächsten 4-5 Wochen und hoffe es klappt.


----------



## bernhardh (9. Okt. 2015)

Naja, ich könnte sie belichten.


----------



## bernhardh (9. Okt. 2015)

Zur Info, für alle, die so eine Überwinterung starten wollen:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIawx8sW97k_

und zum wieder auspflanzen im April:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE6THAiISxc_


----------



## Benny337 (10. Okt. 2015)

Hi Berndhardh,
Danke dir für den Tip.
Mal sehen was in Frühjahr überbleibt .
Die Knole ist von Woods White Knight und Bayerwald folgt.
Lg B.


----------



## bernhardh (10. Okt. 2015)

Deine Blaue Bayerwald ist übrigens TOP! Wo hast du die her?
Morgen, Sonntag werd ich mit den Knollen einwintern weitermachen. Fotos folgen!


----------



## Benny337 (10. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Bernhard,
Die Blaue Bayerwald habe ich bei
http://www.seerosen-farm.de/html/blaue_seerosen.html gekauft.
Schon zwei Winter durchgebracht aber jeden wie gerade noch.
Du bist aus Langenlois, wir sind fast Nachbarn .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## bernhardh (11. Okt. 2015)

Echt? Wo bist du her?


----------



## Benny337 (11. Okt. 2015)

Es stehet in meinem Profil. 
St.Georgen 3151, gleich erster Ortschaft nach St.Pölten.
Vieleich gibst mir Kontatk auf dich.
Ich habe "Unterhaltung" probiert aber das klapt nicht .
Lg B


----------



## mani2 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo


Anfang Oktober hatte ich die tropischen aus den Außenbecken genommen und seit dem treiben sie ohne Erde im Gewächshausbecken.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt immer über 20° und bei länger trüben Wetter wie die Woche hatte ich auch die Beleuchtung ein paar Stunden am Tag eingeschaltet.
Hatte das Blätterwerk reduziert und alle Blüten abgeschnitten,aber sie haben weiter getrieben und eine blüht nun auch,ist die Big Blue.
Die GT Moore und auch die Gigantea treiben Blüten.Was mich aber am meisten interessiert sind natürlich ob Knollen entstehen.
Letztes Jahr sah es eher schlecht aus was wohl am zu kalten Wasser lag und kaum eine der wenigen Knollen überlebte den Winter.
Heute nach 3 Wochen mal alles abgetastet und zu meiner großen Freude sind an jeder Pflanze Knollen dran,noch nicht fertig ausgeprägt aber es wird.
Schätze/hoffe mal das ich mitte Dezember die Knollen einwintern kann.
Ihr hab eure wohl schon alle im Sand liegen ?



Tschau


Manfred


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Mani,
Sehr schöne Seerosen .
Ja du hast recht alles schon in den Kühlschrank .


----------



## mani2 (23. Okt. 2015)

Ja ich bin mal wieder spät dran,fällt mir jedes Jahr schwer die Winterruhe einzuleiten und dann wirds immer Dezember 
Nimmst du trockenen Sand oder leicht feuchten,gibt da verschiedene Empfehlungen.


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe ein trockenen genommen,mal sehen im Frühjahr .
Grüsse


----------



## bernhardh (24. Okt. 2015)

Hab trockenen Sand genommen, bloß einen Teil meiner Seerosen hab ich noch ein paar Tropfen Wasser draufgeträufelt.


----------



## mani2 (24. Okt. 2015)

Alles klar,ich frag mich noch ob Keller oder Kühlschrank.Bei wärmeren Temperaturen wie meist im Keller dürften die Knollen wenn sie nicht optimal ausgereift sind schneller verfaulen.Ich denke ich werde dieses Jahr den Kühlschrank wählen.


----------



## bernhardh (24. Okt. 2015)

Ich hab auch den Kühlschrank gewählt! Hab ihn auf 10-11 C° eingestellt. 
Insgesamt hab ich 110 Knollen überwintert... Hab eine Excel Liste erstellt um den Überblick zu behalten! 
Bitteschön, so sieht das aus:
 
Ein bischen geht noch rein.


----------



## mani2 (25. Okt. 2015)

Das ist ja mal ein toller Kühlschrankinhalt 
Hoffe du hast so viel Platz im Frühjahr


----------



## bernhardh (25. Okt. 2015)

Neee, leider gar nicht! Da muss mich im Frühjahr so einiges verlassen!


----------



## mani2 (15. Nov. 2015)

So nun sind meine auch draußen aus den Gewächshaus.
Hat recht gut geklappt,6 Wochen in über 20° warmen Wasser und gelegentlich Beleuchtung haben alle Knollen gebildet 
Links sind die Gigantea,oben eine Albert Greenberg (eine habe ich schon im Kühlschrank),mitte 2 King of Siam und rechts eine GT Moore und eine Big Blue.
Die offenen Stellen wurden noch mit Holzkohle behandelt
Nun werden sie wohl 4 Monate warten bis zum antreiben.


Tschüs

Manfred


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Nov. 2015)

Bei mir sind die neuen Knospen da. Ob das wohl noch was wird?


----------



## mani2 (15. Nov. 2015)

Normal wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2015)

Hi,

so, ich will nachher mal 3 Seerosenknollen mit Laub in mein 1000l Becken umsetzen (was hatten die 3 in meinem 160l Becken in 2 Monaten wieder für ein Wurzelwerk ausgebildet - der halbe Beckenboden mit Lehmbestandteilen war beim ausnehmen mit hochgekommen - jetzt haben die Fische in der trüben Brühe erst mal ein richtiges Amazonasfeeling). Mal schauen ob sie im Großbecken mal zum blühen kommen werden (im 160er mußte man sie ja alle 3Monate komplett abrasieren) damit man die Art endlich mal bestimmen kann. Gekauft waren sie vor 3 Jahren mal als roter Tigerlotus (Nymphaea __ lotus rubra) sind aber keine.

MfG Frank


----------



## bernhardh (19. Nov. 2015)

Hast du eine Foto von denen ?? Ist das so ein Tigerlotus, wie er in der Aquaristik für Fischbecken verkauft werden?


----------

